# Sears 15 foot "Free Spirit" canoe



## longbowdave1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Last weekend I spent the day fishing for Bluegills at a friends cabin. He mentioned that his neighbor asked if he knew anyone who wanted a free canoe, otherwise he would set it along the road, free for the taking. Heck, I always wanted a canoe for small lakes and streams so, I gladly took ownership of it.

 It's 15 foot fiberglass canoe , has two seats, and is rated for a 3HP motor, and has a weight rating of 4 persons and 585#. Model 332.61024. I couldn't find any info on it, but I'm guessing it from the 1970's, that's when Sears had the "Free Spirit" line of goods being sold.

 It was badly oxidized form setting in the sun, but otherwise in good shape for a 40 year old canoe. I buffed it out with rubbing compound, then, waxed it. Came back to life nicely. Kind of a reddish orange color glass, with a tan painted interior. I'll do a few more modifications to it when I get back up to camp.


 I haven't put in the water yet, but the owner complained it was a bit tippy??? It is not very wide, but does have a 3/4" keel hanging down from the flat bottom. We'll see how it floats???

 Anybody have any experience or info on the canoe????


----------



## oops1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Looks nice and it's sure tough to beat free.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 4, 2016)

oops1 said:


> Looks nice and it's sure tough to beat free.



Thanks , free is good!

I'll post some more pictures when I get done working on it.


----------



## bronco611 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hay for the high price you had to fork over, did you also get a paddle and lifejacket? Great canoe. Looks good to me, I would try to wear it out in 2 years.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 4, 2016)

bronco611 said:


> Hay for the high price you had to fork over, did you also get a paddle and lifejacket? Great canoe. Looks good to me, I would try to wear it out in 2 years.



No jacket, no paddle. Not to worry though, I've been up the creek without a paddle most of my adult life! LOL


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 4, 2016)

I always say "free is for me"
Nice find!
Post up some in water pics when it comes time


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 4, 2016)

I always say "free is for me"
Nice find!
Post up some in water pics when it comes time


----------



## leoparddog (Jun 4, 2016)

That looks like a real nice canoe, especially for free.  Almost all canoes are a bit tippy if you don't know what you doing.  

Today on the Chestatee, I saw three college age guys in one canoe and watched them dump it twice.


----------



## killabig1 (Jun 6, 2016)

I had a Coleman canoe once that also had the keel ridge on the bottom and it seemed like it was always hanging on rocks. That is if you use it in rivers. No problem on lakes or deeper water, but most rivers that keel will hang on rocks. 
But you can't beat free!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 8, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> I always say "free is for me"
> Nice find!
> Post up some in water pics when it comes time




 I'm heading up to camp with my brother Friday. We might get the canoe out for the first time. If so, I'll try and remember the camera!.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 8, 2016)

leoparddog said:


> That looks like a real nice canoe, especially for free.  Almost all canoes are a bit tippy if you don't know what you doing.
> 
> Today on the Chestatee, I saw three college age guys in one canoe and watched them dump it twice.



I hear ya on the tippy stuff, no doubt I will tip it at sometime or another. LOL


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 8, 2016)

killabig1 said:


> I had a Coleman canoe once that also had the keel ridge on the bottom and it seemed like it was always hanging on rocks. That is if you use it in rivers. No problem on lakes or deeper water, but most rivers that keel will hang on rocks.
> But you can't beat free!




Mostly small lakes and deeper rivers, just slow mo fishing and floating! Thanks for the input.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 8, 2016)

I've been bust tinkering with a trailer I picked up very cheap on the local C-list since Sunday. The bed of the trailer is about 31 x 60 inches. It had no rails or sides, and no lights either. In a past life, it was a pop-up camper before the guy welded it into this beefy little trailer that it is now. I think I have it converted into a usable canoe/yak hauler. The trailer is very heavy for it's size, so it really rides smoothly even while empty.

The tongue is a little short right now, but it's bolted together with a solid chunk of 1 1/2" x 1 1/2" square stock. I could lengthen it later if desired. Maybe just some carpet mounted on the front and back  2 x 4's, and a little paint to finish it off.

 Taking it up to camp Friday night to meet Mr. Canoe. Most lakes that I fish are just a stones throw from camp. 

Got one more question for you, what is a comfortable paddling vest that you folks like??????


----------



## Anvil Head (Jun 9, 2016)

I had one of them, 12' edition. It was very tippy so I took it back. I was no novice having spent way over 1000 hrs in canoes prior to the purchase - Scout, instructor, white water knucklehead, trekker, and all that stuff. Not saying all of them were that way but the one I had was more like standing on a 55 gal drum. Quite exciting.

Recommend you not put any gear in the boat until you have paddled it around for a little while. Best leave anything you don't want wet in the truck and wear a pfd. Then try it with two - still no gear until you are sure you're comfortable and confident. Hard to find all that stuff if you dump in deep water.
Hoping your's is not like that, but keep in mind that you can always add short out riggers and make it work for that price.
Let us know how it works out.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Anvil Head said:


> I had one of them, 12' edition. It was very tippy so I took it back. I was no novice having spent way over 1000 hrs in canoes prior to the purchase - Scout, instructor, white water knucklehead, trekker, and all that stuff. Not saying all of them were that way but the one I had was more like standing on a 55 gal drum. Quite exciting.
> 
> Recommend you not put any gear in the boat until you have paddled it around for a little while. Best leave anything you don't want wet in the truck and wear a pfd. Then try it with two - still no gear until you are sure you're comfortable and confident. Hard to find all that stuff if you dump in deep water.
> Hoping your's is not like that, but keep in mind that you can always add short out riggers and make it work for that price.
> Let us know how it works out.



 Carl, thanks for all the great input. no matter what subject I post questions on there are always good folks with answers on the forum, amazing. Was yours a 70"s vintage also???( guessing at the time frame).

 I will have some home made outriggers on it this weekend. We will take all your advice on the test runs. Supposed to be 90 degrees and sunny Saturday, not a bad day to roll a canoe! 

 There are some great fishing spots just a stones throw from camp were this canoe would work well it it behaves.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 9, 2016)

Let us know what happens. I  would like to know how it turns out , { or over }. Hahaha. Yall will enjoy that thing. Loads of fun. Hope ya catch lots of fish.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 12, 2016)

Razor Blade said:


> Let us know what happens. I  would like to know how it turns out , { or over }. Hahaha. Yall will enjoy that thing. Loads of fun. Hope ya catch lots of fish.




 Will do. thank you.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 12, 2016)

We got up to camp Friday evening just as a dandy thunderstorm rolled in. I had to post pone work on the canoe until Saturday afternoon when we got back from a little fishing. Did well, caught Small mouth Bass, Walleyes, Rock bass, Perch, and Bluegills, 

 I repainted the interior of the canoe, Installed some aluminum plates front and back with cup holder and anchor line grippers, Touched up the gouged keel ridge, and assembled the outriggers that I pre-built at home. The outrigger floats are 3" PVC, with a 3" swim noodle hidden inside, and all seams caulked up air and water tight. I calculated( guessed) the height of the floats, and it worked out perfectly.

 Saturday evening my brother and I, took it on the maiden voyage. We put it in the water at a launch in a small bay on the lake, protected from wind and waves. All seemed good, so out into the main lake we paddled! The canoe was very stable and tracked well. Success! We paddled out way over to a sand point where many of my friends were anchored on their pontoons and ski boats, enjoying a great summer day. They burst into singing the theme song from Hawaii 50 as we were spotted paddling toward them. 

 We did not have enough time to fish from the canoe yet, but I am dying to try it out. I will be back at camp July 4th weekend, and it is on top of the fun things to do list.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2016)

Nice find on the boat.... Looks like your modifications are going to work just fine!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks. it will be a fun addition to camp.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jun 14, 2016)

That worked out nicley, probably didn't need the foam noodle inserts as trapped air is trapped air (all about displacement). Buddy of mine used larger 6" thinwall pvc and used it to store extra gear like backup fishing pole, etc.
Yeah mine was an early 70's purchase had the straw-on-beige camo coloring.
Hint - I'd trim-round those corners on your bow/stern plates and make sure they don't project past the rails.......big fish will find them very handy other wise. (I "read" a lot)


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 14, 2016)

Yep, going to trim the aluminum plates. I had designed them to be mounted a little closer to center of the canoe, but changed plans once I had them on the canoe. Just ran out of time on this trip. 

The noodles were added just in case the floats took on a bit of water.

Now that I feel comfortable with the canoe, maybe I will rig up some rod holders, and some seats as well?????


----------



## Anvil Head (Jun 15, 2016)

Sounds really good so far, just always remember paddle swing when mounting stuff. Hope it turns into a great fishing machine for you.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Anvil Head said:


> Sounds really good so far, just always remember paddle swing when mounting stuff. Hope it turns into a great fishing machine for you.



Will do Carl. I thought you my like this recycle project. taking an old discarded canoe, a beat up old trailer, a little money, and a lot of elbow grease and American ingenuity, to turn it in a usable fishing machine. 

More pictures( hopefully with fish) on the weekend of the 4Th of July.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jun 17, 2016)

I love it! All my knives are made from recycled materials even some parts of my sheaths. Can't stand wasting good stuff.
Hope you get your line stretched.
With the out riggers in place you will be able to stand up fly fish, my favorite approach to summer bass hanging in the creek shallows. I do it out of a SOT yak, lots of fun.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Anvil Head said:


> I love it! All my knives are made from recycled materials even some parts of my sheaths. Can't stand wasting good stuff.
> Hope you get your line stretched.
> With the out riggers in place you will be able to stand up fly fish, my favorite approach to summer bass hanging in the creek shallows. I do it out of a SOT yak, lots of fun.



Yep, I saw the picture of the knife you made for your blade show. The knife and sheath were outstanding!

Fly fishing......Hmmmmm. Never tried that, still trying to figure out my little Zebco 202. LOL

Got to get some things done around the house this weekend, a real shame. It's supposed to be 85 and sunny all weekend. I can hear the little canoe calling my name, even though it's 200 miles to the North.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jun 18, 2016)

First "reel" fishing pole my Dad gave me was his old bronze pflueger with a 7' fiberglass rod. Told me if I could learn to catch fish with it, all that other fancy gear would be easy to learn. I've used it all but still revert back to fly gear for the shear pleasure/poetry/fun tricking big fish into eating feathers and steel. Nothing else quite like it.

You know they make roof racks so you can keep that buggar close at hand all the time don't you?


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 18, 2016)

That canoe looks better than new. 
Really nice!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Anvil Head said:


> First "reel" fishing pole my Dad gave me was his old bronze pflueger with a 7' fiberglass rod. Told me if I could learn to catch fish with it, all that other fancy gear would be easy to learn. I've used it all but still revert back to fly gear for the shear pleasure/poetry/fun tricking big fish into eating feathers and steel. Nothing else quite like it.
> 
> You know they make roof racks so you can keep that buggar close at hand all the time don't you?




 I live about 30 minutes out of the big city. Lakes and river around here are too busy with boat traffic and skiers for my liking. Up at camp, I see more trees and wildlife, than people or boats. Just some awesome lakes up there, natural shore lines with no or little homes. Deer, bear, bald eagles and plenty more critters to see.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 19, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> That canoe looks better than new.
> Really nice!



 Thanks. She's got a few battle scars when you look close, but she's looks better than I did at 40 years old!


----------



## Anvil Head (Jun 20, 2016)

Understand, I'm 20 or so miles north of Hotlanta (usually 1 1/2 hr drive in on I-75 due to traffic). But then, I'm retired after the third try and don't go in unless absolutely necessary. Nearest lake is 5 min away but is the most heavily used - floating craft/acre of surface - in the state per DNR and COE. Again, I can pick my times now, but I know your pain.
Still, I couldn't be separated far from my watercraft without needing medication - way I'm wired.
Luckily I can just poke the yak in the back of my truck and roll, always fishing bug-out pack in truck (and one in Yak as well). Gotta be ready when the bite is on.

Well get her wet as much as possible. Think you'll find her a very fishable craft.


----------



## TyGeR (Jun 20, 2016)

that's awesome, cant beat a free canoe if it floats.  looks like your well on your way to having a nice setup.

You said something about adding seats.  I bought these mounts for mine then added a nice boat seat to it.  Nothings worse then going on a 6+ hour float on the river and not having a good seat.  Just remember when adding a seat, the higher up the seat the higher up your center of gravity will be, and that will make you feel a bit more tippy.  These mounts are about as thin as I could find, plus they are removable for storage and hauling.

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-QuickRelease-Seat-Swivel/product/1211020627123/


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 21, 2016)

Anvil Head said:


> Understand, I'm 20 or so miles north of Hotlanta (usually 1 1/2 hr drive in on I-75 due to traffic). But then, I'm retired after the third try and don't go in unless absolutely necessary. Nearest lake is 5 min away but is the most heavily used - floating craft/acre of surface - in the state per DNR and COE. Again, I can pick my times now, but I know your pain.
> Still, I couldn't be separated far from my watercraft without needing medication - way I'm wired.
> Luckily I can just poke the yak in the back of my truck and roll, always fishing bug-out pack in truck (and one in Yak as well). Gotta be ready when the bite is on.
> 
> Well get her wet as much as possible. Think you'll find her a very fishable craft.





 Sounds like you have a great set up, ready to roll at a minutes notice. I keep my fishing boat and canoe up at camp, my brother keeps his boat down here for "city fishing". I have another 10 years or so until I can join the retirement club. Although, I would be ready to try it at a minutes notice.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 21, 2016)

TyGeR said:


> that's awesome, cant beat a free canoe if it floats.  looks like your well on your way to having a nice setup.
> 
> You said something about adding seats.  I bought these mounts for mine then added a nice boat seat to it.  Nothings worse then going on a 6+ hour float on the river and not having a good seat.  Just remember when adding a seat, the higher up the seat the higher up your center of gravity will be, and that will make you feel a bit more tippy.  These mounts are about as thin as I could find, plus they are removable for storage and hauling.
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-QuickRelease-Seat-Swivel/product/1211020627123/




Thanks. I just ordered two of these GCI Sitbacker canoe seats, they strap on the bench seats. About $26 a piece on the Amazonian site.  I had seen them for sale from 75 to 26 dollars on the web, for the exact same seat. Figured they would be easily removed, and store in my shed until it's time for paddling. That will help keep the mice from getting at them during the long winter months. I'll let you know how they work out.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jun 22, 2016)

longbowdave1 said:


> Sounds like you have a great set up, ready to roll at a minutes notice. I keep my fishing boat and canoe up at camp, my brother keeps his boat down here for "city fishing". I have another 10 years or so until I can join the retirement club. Although, I would be ready to try it at a minutes notice.



Took me too many years to get to this point....don't take too long to "plan" a fishing trip, just go!

Those seats look like they ought to work very well. Better go try them out.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 26, 2016)

The seats showed up on my front porch Friday. They look real nice, adjustable back strap, lumbar support, thick seat padding, and wide dual 2" buckle straps to mount them to the bench seat. Looking forward to trying them out. I also aquired up a 60" long piece of square tube stock, so that I can extend the tongue on the trailer to make the canoe hauling a bit more friendly, and balanced. Picked up a couple of inexpensive clamp-on rod holders for the canoe. She should be fishing ready this weekend!

Heading up to camp after work Friday for a 4 or 5 day weekend! Oh yeah! My brother will join me for a few days, and a canoe float/fishing trip is on top of the list.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jun 27, 2016)

Invest in a clamp-on battery powered anchor lamp for the stern. Never know when the bite is just so good you push it to dark thirty. Canoes and yaks sit flat and close to the water and get harder to spot as the light fades. Stay safe and enjoy the new craft.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Anvil Head said:


> Invest in a clamp-on battery powered anchor lamp for the stern. Never know when the bite is just so good you push it to dark thirty. Canoes and yaks sit flat and close to the water and get harder to spot as the light fades. Stay safe and enjoy the new craft.



Excellent advice again, thanks Carl. I will pick a light up for the canoe.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 6, 2016)

Well, we had a little change in plans before the trip started, My brother wrenched his back and had to stay home.

So it was a solo trip for me. was a good chance for me to get used to loading, unloading, and fishing solo from the canoe. Before putting her in the water, I finished a few modifications to the trailer. I extended the tongue, and painted it up, of course the color scheme to match the Jeep. Lol.  I strapped in one of the seats for the canoe, and it worked great! The second built-in seat is too narrow to accept the strap on seat, future modification needed....

 Had some great weather for the 5 day stretch, warm to hot, little wind. First trip, I put the canoe in the river and the fun began. Caught some bluegills, but would have done much better if the bait was not back in the fridge at camp????? The canoe handled very nicely with just one paddler, and the outriggers  were a great help in stabilizing the canoe. seems to be conversation stater every time someone sees them on the canoe.

 I loaded up the canoe, picked up the bait(Big Dummy!), and dropped the canoe in were the river open up to the lake. The lake was like glass, sunny skies, and 85 degrees. Paddling around to a few spots I know of for pan fish, soon the bite was on. I must have caught more than 100 pan fish, a mixed bag of Bluegill, perch, rock bass, and a few Small Mouth bass. Everything was running a little on the small side, but it was a blast fishing of of the canoe. Maybe bigger fish on the next outing.

 It is definitely different fishing out a of a small craft, but I can see why you enjoy it so much. She catches fish, and is a nice addition to camp!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 6, 2016)

Sunday morning, I snuck out at sunrise, while most were feeling the effects of over indulging the night before. I was only 46 degrees, and heavy fog, so I opted for the boat rather than canoe. A heavy fog on the warm lake water, made for some interesting navigating. Not so safe in a small craft.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jul 7, 2016)

Great pics Dave. The canoe should give you years of pleasure.
Think you missed it on shooting the fog in it. It's no biggie to paddle through fog banks and kind of primal to slide through. Fast water would be a different animal all together.
Or, maybe you are concerned about motored craft not seeing you (yeah that could be an issue). Just hug the bank, something canoes do really well.
We slid through a fog bank once (in some unnamed lake in Ontario) and popped out within 20 feet of a bull moose eating submerged grass. Talk about up close and personal, those guys are beast for sure! It was so quiet we thought we were slipping up on some puddle ducks or a feeding muskie. Never expected a half ton of ungulate. Learning to paddle with stealth will put you close to most wildlife. The canoe itself doesn't seem to bother most things.
Thanks for sharing the pics and glad you are enjoying the craft. Next time don't forget the bait......put it in first.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 8, 2016)

Anvil Head said:


> Great pics Dave. The canoe should give you years of pleasure.
> Think you missed it on shooting the fog in it. It's no biggie to paddle through fog banks and kind of primal to slide through. Fast water would be a different animal all together.
> Or, maybe you are concerned about motored craft not seeing you (yeah that could be an issue). Just hug the bank, something canoes do really well.
> We slid through a fog bank once (in some unnamed lake in Ontario) and popped out within 20 feet of a bull moose eating submerged grass. Talk about up close and personal, those guys are beast for sure! It was so quiet we thought we were slipping up on some puddle ducks or a feeding
> muskie. Never expected a half ton of ungulate. Learning to paddle with stealth will put you close to most wildlife. The canoe itself doesn't seem to bother most things.Thanks for sharing the pics and glad you are enjoying the craft. Next time don't forget the bait......put it in first.



 Sounds like a great memory sneaking up on a Moose. Yeah, it was the busiest weekend of the year on the lakes, didn't want to get hit by a speed boater or PWC flying down the flowage. I'm looking forward to the next outing in the canoe, still got to float that river with my brother along for the ride! Maybe I'll have some pictures of keepable fish???


----------

